# what's your favorite honey to ferment?



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

So far mine has been tupelo. Of course, that can't be produced here in NY.

Of the locally produced, I like a late season wild flower. Before I started with beekeeping last year, I bought 5 gallon jugs from a local guy and it has made nice mead. I tried his clover once, but prefer the later stuff.

Last fall I had enough that I got a six gallon batch going from my own crop. Late season wild flower, but it was very light and floral. I still have yet to sample it.

Not enough this year to start another batch. Obviously, I need more bees.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

wildflower makes the best fruit or strait mead, but try some sourwood with clove cinnamon and a couple of oranges, I make it every year for chistmas


----------



## Romahawk (Jul 11, 2005)

For straight or traditional mead I also prefer the late wild flower crop. I tried buckwheat and orange blossom but really didn't care that much for them. Mind you I didn't throw them out though.


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Making some this year from the Mesquite summer flow. Will let you know.

Yes Derek, I have you a bottle:thumbsup:.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Flyman said:


> Yes Derek, I have you a bottle:thumbsup:.


Your tha man! Thanks.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I prefer my honey.


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

nursebee said:


> I prefer my honey.


Oh yeah! The legendary and mythical "my" flower! Excellent nectar source when in bloom! 

All the big meaderies use it now, you know...


----------



## Dye2fly (Sep 1, 2009)

i picked up some blueberry honey @ clovermead apiaries in canada pressed some of my blueberries and made just a gallon of blueberry mead, haven't tried it yet just bottled it a few weeks ago, it is a nice color and very clear.


----------

